# FS:20 gal long /10 gal tanks and stand (plus FREE tank)



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ive decided not to keep this setup , bought it 3 months ago , never set it up

its a 20gal long , with a 10 gal , with a pine stand , comes with glass tops , although the 20gals top is cracked a bit , works fine [email protected]!

tanks are 9/10 for quality , just need to be cleaned a bit 

$$75 takes it all ..










sorry for dirty glass , has been in storage unit .....lol , i will clean before sold as well ..


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Let me know if you're willing part out 20g long and for how much...


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

is the stand 12"x30" footprint?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ngo911 said:


> Let me know if you're willing part out 20g long and for how much...


not willing to part , as you can see its a set

thanks


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ninez said:


> is the stand 12"x30" footprint?


yup it sure is ....


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

what do you mean by glass top? as in the cover is cracked? or the corners?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

the tops of the tank are glass , instead of plasic ... and it opens to feed the fish .

nope not cracked in corners .


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Free bump for a nice unit!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

fraggalrock said:


> Free bump for a nice unit!!


thanks [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

for anyone who buys this setup , i will include a FREE 20 GAL (setup standard) this includes tank and plastic cover with working light !! .... also some other free goodies kicking around [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

soooooold [email protected]!


----------

